# Suggestion: progress bar less obtrusive on left side for sports scores



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

The Tivo progress bar (when fast forwarding a show) obscures the sports score boxes. The most frustrating part is that it is the TIVO logo that makes one of the scores not viewable. It is not even the green progress bar that is blocking the scores.

It would be great if this is adjusted somehow. For long sports recordings where the score is unbalanced, I often fast forward until it is more interesting. I have to stop fast forwarding, view both scores, then fast forward again.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

They need to do like Apple does and make it thinner every year so it looks modern and keeps up with the times.

Also be nice if they made an alternative bar that entirely covered the scrolling score bar and didn't disappear. Many times I don't want to see results of other games/sports because I recorded them too.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mr_smits said:


> The Tivo progress bar...obscures the sports score boxes...For long sports recordings where the score is unbalanced, I often fast forward until it is more interesting. I have to stop fast forwarding, view both scores, then fast forward again.


the clear key on my premiere remote will remove the progress bar, even while ffwd, rwd, slowadv, play and pause are used. have you tried this?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> the clear key on my premiere remote will remove the progress bar, even while ffwd, rwd, slowadv, play and pause are used. have you tried this?


I did not realize that is an option. Will try it this evening.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=422966


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

This worked well for me. My first preference is still a progress bar that is less obtrusive without having to know and remember (and share with family members) a special button, but knowing I can do this is nice.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mr_smits said:


> This worked well for me.


:up:


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> :up:


Thanks again.


----------

